
Website Meta Language (2006) - Tomte
http://thewml.org/
======
nickpsecurity
Ha! This is a great! This is very similar to the tool I sometimes describe
that I used to do dynamic web apps in late 90's or early 2000's before XML was
working. Author also used Perl for processing. Functionality is a lot like the
Old Web but clunkier interface. I got my DHTML templates off of
dynamicdrive.com mostly with one jaw-dropping find after another.

[http://www.dynamicdrive.com/faqs.htm](http://www.dynamicdrive.com/faqs.htm)

Now people aren't impressed by the stuff until you show them the page load
speed on RaspPi's and other weak boxes. Haha.

------
stevekemp
WML is used to build the Debian website, which is the only time I've seen it
used in the wild:

[https://www.debian.org/devel/website/](https://www.debian.org/devel/website/)

